# Kate Spade X Minnie Collection



## mb24

Hi,

Does anyone have any info on this line?


----------



## j4joanne

The limited edition collection will be released March 2016!


----------



## mb24

Thanks, I saw this on IG!  I'm wondering if we could find more pics!


----------



## j4joanne

There may be a selection of clothes and shoes


----------



## SmallTalk

Really cute, looking forward to seeing the rest of the pieces


----------



## Harper2719

I can't wait to see the rest of the collection!  Wonder when it's coming out?


----------



## Harper2719

Harper2719 said:


> I can't wait to see the rest of the collection!  Wonder when it's coming out?




Oops - I see, March 2016.  Can't wait!


----------



## balenciagamama7

omg so cute!!


----------



## mb24

I can't wait to see she Kate comes up with....I love collecting her coin purses.


----------



## imwithrebel

Is it March yet? I can't wait to see the entire collection!


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> I can't wait to see she Kate comes up with....I love collecting her coin purses.



You may be in luck about the coin purse! I called my local SM and she said she'd let me know as soon as they receive official intel. Meanwhile my SA sent me a picture of a potential coin purse (I think it's something she found online but I hope it's a possibility!) I love KS coin purses, over the holidays I received the fox, tiger, and champagne coin purses.



imwithrebel said:


> Is it March yet? I can't wait to see the entire collection!



I cannot contain myself, two more months?! Hopefully they release more pictures once Valentine's period is over, there's lots of pink, red, and purple at the boutiques and outlets.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I realized it would've been helpful to include the picture I was sent:
	

		
			
		

		
	



I hope this is a possibility, it's exactly what I thought the coin purse would look like! The silhouette is iconic but overall has a minimalistic design, I hope they stick to some variation of this.


----------



## tonij2000

reginaPhalange said:


> I realized it would've been helpful to include the picture I was sent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252826
> 
> I hope this is a possibility, it's exactly what I thought the coin purse would look like! The silhouette is iconic but overall has a minimalistic design, I hope they stick to some variation of this.



Adorable, I want it!


----------



## imwithrebel

reginaPhalange said:


> I realized it would've been helpful to include the picture I was sent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252826
> 
> I hope this is a possibility, it's exactly what I thought the coin purse would look like! The silhouette is iconic but overall has a minimalistic design, I hope they stick to some variation of this.



I don't usually use a coin purse, but that one is really tempting.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I also found this on Google images


----------



## anthrosphere

reginaPhalange said:


> I realized it would've been helpful to include the picture I was sent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252826
> 
> I hope this is a possibility, it's exactly what I thought the coin purse would look like! The silhouette is iconic but overall has a minimalistic design, I hope they stick to some variation of this.





reginaPhalange said:


> I also found this on Google images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253119




WAAAANT!!

SOOOO CUTE!

I hope KS will make bow keychains like Marc Jacobs did with his Alice in Wonderland collection. I would love to buy one. I just hope this collection is priced reasonably, too. Marc's Alice collection was nice but it was way overpriced for the quality.


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> I realized it would've been helpful to include the picture I was sent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252826
> 
> I hope this is a possibility, it's exactly what I thought the coin purse would look like! The silhouette is iconic but overall has a minimalistic design, I hope they stick to some variation of this.




I LOVE IT!!!!  Thanks!



reginaPhalange said:


> I also found this on Google images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253119


 


In red, too????? WOW!!


----------



## eviexo

reginaPhalange said:


> I realized it would've been helpful to include the picture I was sent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252826
> 
> I hope this is a possibility, it's exactly what I thought the coin purse would look like! The silhouette is iconic but overall has a minimalistic design, I hope they stick to some variation of this.




OMGGGG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I love it when KS does cute collaborations. I know they're going to be marked down when the seasons over, but I don't know if I can hold off on buying these cuties until then.... [emoji15]


----------



## reginaPhalange

eviexo said:


> OMGGGG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I love it when KS does cute collaborations. I know they're going to be marked down when the seasons over, but I don't know if I can hold off on buying these cuties until then.... [emoji15]




And because it's an LE collection they'll probably sell out quickly especially the smaller novelty items from the collection, which means there won't be much left to markdown!


----------



## eviexo

reginaPhalange said:


> And because it's an LE collection they'll probably sell out quickly especially the smaller novelty items from the collection, which means there won't be much left to markdown!


SOLD! I'm going to be all over the website when this collection is out now 

I'm so easily persuaded.... :lolots:


----------



## mb24

Can't wait to see more info about this line!


----------



## mrskolar09

http://www.disneyfashionista.com/kate-spade-to-release-limited-edition-minnie-mouse-collection/

My phone won't let me drop the picture in, but I found this image of a clutch. It's cute!


----------



## moniiimeow

omg those coin purses are so cute
just take my money!!


----------



## mrskolar09

Here are a few more pictures of the collection 

http://www.insidethemagic.net/merch...collection-in-march-to-celebrate-rockthedots/


----------



## anthrosphere

mrskolar09 said:


> Here are a few more pictures of the collection
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/merch...collection-in-march-to-celebrate-rockthedots/



Thanks for the link. Disappointed that there aren't any new pics of this collection yet. Is it just the clutch and coin purse only?? I want to see some crossbody and shoulder bags and other accessories. Come on, Kate Spade!


----------



## reginaPhalange

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks for the link. Disappointed that there aren't any new pics of this collection yet. Is it just the clutch and coin purse only?? I want to see some crossbody and shoulder bags and other accessories. Come on, Kate Spade!




The entire collection will be in-store in March so they'll probably release pictures of the remaining items in the coming weeks which should than be available for pre-order.


----------



## anthrosphere

reginaPhalange said:


> The entire collection will be in-store in March so they'll probably release pictures of the remaining items in the coming weeks which should than be available for pre-order.



That is good to know, thank you regina! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Did a little search and came across the following: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I think the search result is the link for an iPad/iPhone case. It's most probably an iPhone case hence the 6 in the title but I'm secretly hoping it's an iPad air keyboard folio because the one I purchase has a defective keyboard and a Minnie Mouse version would be amazing! I also came across this link for the Minnie Mouse x Sephora collection (no affiliation with KSNY) however it's another one of my favourite stores: http://www.bustle.com/articles/1399...on-coming-out-get-it-in-time-for-warm-weather


----------



## anthrosphere

Such a cute sweater!


----------



## mrskolar09

reginaPhalange said:


> Did a little search and came across the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269409
> View attachment 3269410
> View attachment 3269411
> 
> I think the search result is the link for an iPad/iPhone case. It's most probably an iPhone case hence the 6 in the title but I'm secretly hoping it's an iPad air keyboard folio because the one I purchase has a defective keyboard and a Minnie Mouse version would be amazing! I also came across this link for the Minnie Mouse x Sephora collection (no affiliation with KSNY) however it's another one of my favourite stores: http://www.bustle.com/articles/1399...on-coming-out-get-it-in-time-for-warm-weather




I'm so excited for the Sephora collection.  My DD is a huge Minnie fan, and she loves to get into Mommy's stuff, lol.  

That sweater is adorable, too!


----------



## liznaj

Ah the coin purses are adorable!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

reginaPhalange said:


> I realized it would've been helpful to include the picture I was sent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252826
> 
> I hope this is a possibility, it's exactly what I thought the coin purse would look like! The silhouette is iconic but overall has a minimalistic design, I hope they stick to some variation of this.



Let everyone know when the pre-order begins!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Spoke to the SM yesterday about this collection and she said it might be online only[emoji20]


----------



## harley.quinn

Did you find out when? I'm hoping to get the coin purse :3


----------



## reginaPhalange

harley.quinn said:


> Did you find out when? I'm hoping to get the coin purse :3




They're looking at a release date towards the end of March or beginning of April. I can't wait to see what else is part of the collaboration, does anyone else have any intel or pictures?


----------



## anthrosphere

reginaPhalange said:


> Spoke to the SM yesterday about this collection and she said it might be online only[emoji20]



Bummer! I hope that isn't true as I like to see this collection in-store!


----------



## mb24

Thanks for the update!


----------



## mb24

Found this online:

http://www.katespade.co.uk/fra/tech/minnie-mouse-6/invt/8aru1428


----------



## mrskolar09

Cute!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Flagship staff confirmed this collection won't be available in Canada[emoji174] It will be online however as early as mid-next week based on their intel.


----------



## harley.quinn

reginaPhalange said:


> Flagship staff confirmed this collection won't be available in Canada[emoji174] It will be online however as early as mid-next week based on their intel.



Awesome! Thanks for letting us know. I'll definitely be checking every day to see if it's available. If it's only available online, I feel like it might go fast!


----------



## mb24

If you do a Google Search for Kate Spade Minnie Collection, you can see that there will be Minnie Mouse Earrings!  If you click the link, though, it'll bring you to a error page.  They are so cute!


----------



## mb24

Threre's a cute comic strip print Bella as well!


----------



## coachluvver

I need that coin purse in my life!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> If you do a Google Search for Kate Spade Minnie Collection, you can see that there will be Minnie Mouse Earrings!  If you click the link, though, it'll bring you to a error page.  They are so cute!




I have a picture of the earrings here


----------



## reginaPhalange

I also found some potential pricing information, all in USD:

- minnie mouse comic tote. online exclusive, $198.00
- minnie mouse minnie comic medium bella, $98.00
- the ksny x minnie mouse sweater posted somewhere above, $298.00
- minnie comic iphone 6 case. online exclusive. $40.00. 
- also based on typical coin purse pricepoints I'd say the minnie mouse coin pouch will be $68.00-$88.00


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> I have a picture of the earrings here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288915



Thanks! For posting the pic!  There is a necklace as well. 



reginaPhalange said:


> I also found some potential pricing information, all in USD:
> 
> - minnie mouse comic tote. online exclusive, $198.00
> - minnie mouse minnie comic medium bella, $98.00
> - the ksny x minnie mouse sweater posted somewhere above, $298.00
> - minnie comic iphone 6 case. online exclusive. $40.00.
> - also based on typical coin purse pricepoints I'd say the minnie mouse coin pouch will be $68.00-$88.00



Thanks for the imfo!  I'm hoping to get the coin purse and maybe the earrings.  The iPhone cases are cute but I have a 6 plus and it won't fit.


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> Thanks for the imfo!  I'm hoping to get the coin purse and maybe the earrings.  The iPhone cases are cute but I have a 6 plus and it won't fit.




I'm definitely going to try and get the coin purse! The iPhone case would fit my phone but I'd find the ears unreasonable because I like to tuck my phone either into my wallet or back pocket, alongside the fact that I own 10+ phone cases. I also love the size of the Bella, it's large enough to hold everything, may need to get that as well. I can't wait to see the final collection[emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

Will this be at retailers or just KS? I need the coin purse! My grandmother loved Minnie and she passed last year so I've been picking up a few Minnie items since as reminders


----------



## reginaPhalange

paula3boys said:


> Will this be at retailers or just KS? I need the coin purse! My grandmother loved Minnie and she passed last year so I've been picking up a few Minnie items since as reminders




I'm thinking exclusive to KSNY because its an LE collection. Sorry to hear of your loss[emoji173]&#65039;. There are a few Minnie Mouse collabs coming up this spring, I know of one with Sephora, which is being released this spring.


----------



## mb24

paula3boys said:


> Will this be at retailers or just KS? I need the coin purse! My grandmother loved Minnie and she passed last year so I've been picking up a few Minnie items since as reminders


 
What a fun way to remember your grandmother...it's all about the memories.


https://www.google.com/search?q=kat...+collection&tbm=shop&spd=17226118032151717971


----------



## paula3boys

mb24 said:


> What a fun way to remember your grandmother...it's all about the memories.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=kat...+collection&tbm=shop&spd=17226118032151717971


Thank you ladies. I did also get one Pandora charm as they have had Mickey and Minnie as well


----------



## babysunshine

j4joanne said:


> The limited edition collection will be released March 2016!



WANT!


----------



## paula3boys

Their customer service won't say a word via email about dates


----------



## reginaPhalange

Update for fellow Canadians - if it does become available in-store, it will most likely be at Yorkdale!


----------



## reginaPhalange

I came across this blog post which has photos of all of the items from the KSNY x Minnie Mouse collab including some not listed in this thread along with prices: http://laughliveandshop.blogspot.ca/2016/02/kate-spade-x-minnie-mouse-preview.html
It looks like there will be 2 iPhone cases and a laptop case in the comic print; a wristlet and tote also in the comic print; a mini maise, a regular tote, the sweater, the clutch, earrings and a necklace.


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> I came across this blog post which has photos of all of the items from the KSNY x Minnie Mouse collab including some not listed in this thread along with prices: http://laughliveandshop.blogspot.ca/2016/02/kate-spade-x-minnie-mouse-preview.html
> It looks like there will be 2 iPhone cases and a laptop case in the comic print; a wristlet and tote also in the comic print; a mini maise, a regular tote, the sweater, the clutch, earrings and a necklace.





Thanks!  I wish the Maise was bigger...


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> Thanks!  I wish the Maise was bigger...




I think the collection in itself is adorable but don't see myself getting anything but the coin purse. The clutch would be perfect if it was plain black instead of glittery (I know, how boring, but I'm a minimalist).


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> I think the collection in itself is adorable but don't see myself getting anything but the coin purse. The clutch would be perfect if it was plain black instead of glittery (I know, how boring, but I'm a minimalist).



The coin purse is a must  for me as well!  I'm hoping I can snag one before they sell out!


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> The coin purse is a must  for me as well!  I'm hoping I can snag one before they sell out!




Same here, it seems to be on everyone's list! I've already got my SAs on the scout for (a) alternatives on having it shipped here if the collection does not come to Canada and (b) requested that they put one on hold or do a send sale upon receiving them, should they arrive in-store. Many friends and acquaintances who aren't necessarily into KS are also scrambling to see if they're able to get their hands on one.


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> Same here, it seems to be on everyone's list! I've already got my SAs on the scout for (a) alternatives on having it shipped here if the collection does not come to Canada and (b) requested that they put one on hold or do a send sale upon receiving them, should they arrive in-store. Many friends and acquaintances who aren't necessarily into KS are also scrambling to see if they're able to get their hands on one.


 


Do you still think they'll be available for purchase this week?  I thought I read somewhere that they would be available mid-week?


----------



## GemLivia

Does anyone know if this collection will be available in the UK?


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> Do you still think they'll be available for purchase this week?  I thought I read somewhere that they would be available mid-week?




CS suggested the collection would become available online to view and possibly pre-order; not sure when the official release date is.


----------



## jennalovesbags

reginaPhalange said:


> CS suggested the collection would become available online to view and possibly pre-order; not sure when the official release date is.


The collection went live online Feb. 1st when the site was updated.


----------



## reginaPhalange

It is now online at www.katespade.com



Don't see the coin purse or mini Maise though; they are releasing little bits of the collection throughout the month.


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> It is now online at www.katespade.com
> View attachment 3292178
> View attachment 3292179
> 
> Don't see the coin purse or mini Maise though; they are releasing little bits of the collection throughout the month.



Just saw this but where on earth is the coin purse that we've all been waiting for?


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> Just saw this but where on earth is the coin purse that we've all been waiting for?




CS said they're releasing more items throughout the month, including the coin purse.


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> CS said they're releasing more items throughout the month, including the coin purse.



Thanks!  What kinda craziness is that?


----------



## harley.quinn

mb24 said:


> Thanks!  What kinda craziness is that?


I know! I feel like everyone wants the coin purse. I know I do! What's weird is that I searched Minnie Mouse last night and nothing popped up.


----------



## reginaPhalange

jennalovesbags said:


> The collection went live online Feb. 1st when the site was updated.



I've heard from multiple sources that it was a glitch in their system because people weren't able to check out or their orders were cancelled.



harley.quinn said:


> I know! I feel like everyone wants the coin purse. I know I do! What's weird is that I searched Minnie Mouse last night and nothing popped up.



You're right about everyone wanting the coin purse, it's probably the most functional item.


----------



## mb24

Did anyone order anything yet?


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> Did anyone order anything yet?




Thinking about the wristlet and maybe the laptop sleeve


----------



## mb24

I no longer see the earrings and pendant on the website...


----------



## mb24

I spoke with an SA today that told me that the coin purse probably won't be available until mid-March.


----------



## anthrosphere

reginaPhalange said:


> It is now online at www.katespade.com
> View attachment 3292178
> View attachment 3292179
> 
> Don't see the coin purse or mini Maise though; they are releasing little bits of the collection throughout the month.



Meh, not a fan. Maybe my opinion will change once they add more stuff.

And FYI, the black solid tote and bow clutch are still available last I checked. Just in case anyone is interested in them.


----------



## mb24

Last day to get 25% off!  Has anyone taken advantage of the sale this weekend? Im still considering the black tote and wondering if I'll regret not getting it at the discounted price... Also, has anyone paid close attention to the comic strip pieces? The comics are actually funny!


----------



## lila12

mb24 said:


> Last day to get 25% off!  Has anyone taken advantage of the sale this weekend? Im still considering the black tote and wondering if I'll regret not getting it at the discounted price... Also, has anyone paid close attention to the comic strip pieces? The comics are actually funny!


Yes, I just ordered the black Minnie tote myself. It came to $186 before taxes and then $202 after and I used ShopRunner. I would like to see it in person and I figure I can always return it to a local KS if I don't care for it. I have a feeling it may go on a better discount later - e.g., land in the sale section and then another sale on sale code on top of it. On the other hand, it may also sell out and I'll be out of luck. I think there is a chance it could sell at a much higher resale price later, so I decided to snap it up. I really like the sweater too, but I think that is ridiculously overpriced even with the 25% off so I am holding off. And of course, I also want the earrings and necklace but they haven't been back on the website so still keeping an eye out.

I may have a slight problem....


----------



## mb24

lila12 said:


> Yes, I just ordered the black Minnie tote myself. It came to $186 before taxes and then $202 after and I used ShopRunner. I would like to see it in person and I figure I can always return it to a local KS if I don't care for it. I have a feeling it may go on a better discount later - e.g., land in the sale section and then another sale on sale code on top of it. On the other hand, it may also sell out and I'll be out of luck. I think there is a chance it could sell at a much higher resale price later, so I decided to snap it up. I really like the sweater too, but I think that is ridiculously overpriced even with the 25% off so I am holding off. And of course, I also want the earrings and necklace but they haven't been back on the website so still keeping an eye out.
> 
> I may have a slight problem....



I just placed an order. 

We're both thinking along the same lines...I didn't want to miss out on it either and from the IG photos that I've been seeing, people are in LOVE with this tote, so I think it's a good purchase. I also have a feeling that the coin purse will become available now that the sale is over...


----------



## Harper2719

Can you ladies who ordered the Francis tote let me know your thoughts and share some pics when you receive it?  The description states the tote is canvas and I'm wondering if it's coated in any way or if it's just plain canvas.  Also wondering about the size.     

Hope the coin purse is released soon!!


----------



## mb24

Harper2719 said:


> Can you ladies who ordered the Francis tote let me know your thoughts and share some pics when you receive it?  The description states the tote is canvas and I'm wondering if it's coated in any way or if it's just plain canvas.  Also wondering about the size.
> 
> Hope the coin purse is released soon!!


 


Will do!  I'm beginning to think that they're not making the coin purse after all.


----------



## ede17

mb24 said:


> Will do!  I'm beginning to think that they're not making the coin purse after all.


The coin purse... along with other items... will definitely be released by the end of the month.


----------



## mb24

ede17 said:


> The coin purse... along with other items... will definitely be released by the end of the month.



If sure hope so!  Thanks


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> Last day to get 25% off!  Has anyone taken advantage of the sale this weekend? Im still considering the black tote and wondering if I'll regret not getting it at the discounted price... Also, has anyone paid close attention to the comic strip pieces? The comics are actually funny!



I waited right up until Sunday night to make a purchase but I'm glad I did! My SA placed the order with free express shipping and it arrived this morning! I've posted a reveal thread and will post pictures once I get home tonight.


ede17 said:


> The coin purse... along with other items... will definitely be released by the end of the month.



I believe the exact release date of the coin purse is March 20th. I was told items are being released throughout the month. We've seen everything on the site with the exception of the Mini Maise, coin purse, and the spherical clutch/crossbody.


----------



## ede17

reginaPhalange said:


> I waited right up until Sunday night to make a purchase but I'm glad I did! My SA placed the order with free express shipping and it arrived this morning! I've posted a reveal thread and will post pictures once I get home tonight.
> 
> 
> I believe the exact release date of the coin purse is March 20th. I was told items are being released throughout the month. We've seen everything on the site with the exception of the Mini Maise, coin purse, and the spherical clutch/crossbody.



The UK's website says the Minnie Mouse collection will be available to the UK on March 18th. I don't think Kate would launch on a Sunday.... I've only seen them do that one other time. Also there is a card holder that has not been released yet. On a happy note I got my cell phone case in the mail today!


----------



## reginaPhalange

ede17 said:


> The UK's website says the Minnie Mouse collection will be available to the UK on March 18th. I don't think Kate would launch on a Sunday.... I've only seen them do that one other time. Also there is a card holder that has not been released yet. On a happy note I got my cell phone case in the mail today!



They always receive their stock in-store by Sundays, so they can do their floor changes in the evening after work and set up for the following day or at least this is what boutiques have told me. I also work retail and we do the same thing.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Posted pictures of my Minnie Mouse reveal here: http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/slg-shopping-spree-937107.html if anyone is interested in seeing what I bought.


----------



## ede17

reginaPhalange said:


> They always receive their stock in-store by Sundays, so they can do their floor changes in the evening after work and set up for the following day or at least this is what boutiques have told me. I also work retail and we do the same thing.


The entire collection is online only, so the stores won't be a factor in the launch date.


----------



## lila12

> Can you ladies who ordered the Francis tote let me know your thoughts and share some pics when you receive it? The description states the tote is canvas and I'm wondering if it's coated in any way or if it's just plain canvas. Also wondering about the size.



Received my Minnie Francis bag today and back with pictures and a report. It is not coated canvas - plain. It is larger than I expected. I am a little on the fence with it, although I will probably wind up keeping it. I think I might have preferred it if the bag were glossy and the mouse head shape were sequins like the sweater. Definitely cute though, and I like the zipper top. I'm glad I got it on sale though. Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## mb24

lila12 said:


> Received my Minnie Francis bag today and back with pictures and a report. It is not coated canvas - plain. It is larger than I expected. I am a little on the fence with it, although I will probably wind up keeping it. I think I might have preferred it if the bag were glossy and the mouse head shape were sequins like the sweater. Definitely cute though, and I like the zipper top. I'm glad I got it on sale though. Let me know if you have other questions.


 


I love it!!!  It's such a nice "grown up" Minnie bag.  Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Got an email from KS about the Minnie Mouse collection however there is no coin purse on the website as of yet.

On the other hand here is my purchase, arrived Wednesday morning:


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Got an email from KS about the Minnie Mouse collection however there is no coin purse on the website as of yet.
> 
> On the other hand here is my purchase, arrived Wednesday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305087



Cute combo!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute combo!




Thank you! I used the wristlet today, it's extremely roomy.


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> I waited right up until Sunday night to make a purchase but I'm glad I did! My SA placed the order with free express shipping and it arrived this morning! I've posted a reveal thread and will post pictures once I get home tonight.
> 
> 
> I believe the exact release date of the coin purse is March 20th. I was told items are being released throughout the month. We've seen everything on the site with the exception of the Mini Maise, coin purse, and the spherical clutch/crossbody.



I stayed up tonight hoping to see the coin purse online at 12 am...LOL!  Still not available....so frustrating.


----------



## Fig91

ede17 said:


> The UK's website says the Minnie Mouse collection will be available to the UK on March 18th. I don't think Kate would launch on a Sunday.... I've only seen them do that one other time. Also there is a card holder that has not been released yet. On a happy note I got my cell phone case in the mail today!




Have you seen what the card holder looks like?


----------



## Fig91

mb24 said:


> I stayed up tonight hoping to see the coin purse online at 12 am...LOL!  Still not available....so frustrating.




I did the same thing! They need to release it already


----------



## anthrosphere

Facebook is trending this collection now! So far they've posted stock pictures of the current items that is on sale now - sweater, black tote, phone case... clutch... but no sign of the coin purse, unfortunately.

https://www.facebook.com/topic/Kate-Spade-New-York/112067295472969?source=whfrt&position=2&trqid=6264368733329028475


----------



## ede17

Fig91 said:


> Have you seen what the card holder looks like?


I've not seen a good picture of it yet anywhere.


----------



## ede17

Fig91 said:


> I did the same thing! They need to release it already


They posted the last time around 3AM EST. Typically though new arrivals go up between 6-8AM


----------



## mb24

The last time I inquired about the remaining pieces this line, I was told that they would be released by the end of the month&#8230; Well hello there March 30th!

I'm beginning to think  this is it for th Minnie Mouse collection.


----------



## mb24

mb24 said:


> The last time I inquired about the remaining pieces this line, I was told that they would be released by the end of the month Well hello there March 30th!
> 
> I'm beginning to think  this is it for th Minnie Mouse collection.


 


**UPDATE**  Here's a copy of my chat with a KSNY rep this morning...such a disappointment:




Brianna M.: I do regret any inconvenience, but I am sorryto say that the coin purse and Maise were never produced from the Minnie Mousecollection. We photograph many of our items months in advance, but these werenot pushed into production.


----------



## edanc

mb24 said:


> **UPDATE**  Here's a copy of my chat with a KSNY rep this morning...such a disappointment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brianna M.: I do regret any inconvenience, but I am sorryto say that the coin purse and Maise were never produced from the Minnie Mousecollection. We photograph many of our items months in advance, but these werenot pushed into production.



Nooo :cry: I'm so suprised at this though, the coin purses would've done so well, pretty much everyone who was interested in the collab was interested in the coin purse.


----------



## mb24

edanc said:


> Nooo :cry: I'm so suprised at this though, the coin purses would've done so well, pretty much everyone who was interested in the collab was interested in the coin purse.



Exactly!  I don't understand their decision at all.


----------



## lila12

mb24 said:


> Exactly!  I don't understand their decision at all.


oh no, does that mean the earrings and necklace were never produced either? I guess I figured at this point, but what a bummer


----------



## reginaPhalange

edanc said:


> Nooo :cry: I'm so suprised at this though, the coin purses would've done so well, pretty much everyone who was interested in the collab was interested in the coin purse.




The coin purse was probably the most anticipated item - I know people who don't usually "splurge" on Kate Spade novelty items let alone anything from the boutique because of our local KS outlet who were planning to purchase this coin purse. Also it's ridiculous that their intel varies from each CS rep - the last time I inquired about the rest of the Minnie Mouse collab I was told that it'd be released at the end of the month. My only hope is that it comes later this season as one CS rep told me; I know other brands collaborating with Minnie Mouse are releasing their ranges in the coming weeks.


----------



## mrskolar09

mb24 said:


> **UPDATE**  Here's a copy of my chat with a KSNY rep this morning...such a disappointment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brianna M.: I do regret any inconvenience, but I am sorryto say that the coin purse and Maise were never produced from the Minnie Mousecollection. We photograph many of our items months in advance, but these werenot pushed into production.




Aww, so disappointing.  The coin purse was the one thing I was really interested in.
I suppose I'll just set my sights on the upcoming Sephora collection.  I am in love with the lipstick.


----------



## harley.quinn

mb24 said:


> **UPDATE**  Here's a copy of my chat with a KSNY rep this morning...such a disappointment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brianna M.: I do regret any inconvenience, but I am sorryto say that the coin purse and Maise were never produced from the Minnie Mousecollection. We photograph many of our items months in advance, but these werenot pushed into production.


That's unfortunate. Those were the two things I have been looking forward to and saving up for! They would have done so well too!


----------



## mb24

lila12 said:


> oh no, does that mean the earrings and necklace were never produced either? I guess I figured at this point, but what a bummer


 

I'm not sure but I do know that when they were on the website (very briefly) and people were allowed to order, those orders were later cancelled....did anyone actually get the earrings or necklace?



reginaPhalange said:


> The coin purse was probably the most anticipated item - I know people who don't usually "splurge" on Kate Spade novelty items let alone anything from the boutique because of our local KS outlet who were planning to purchase this coin purse. Also it's ridiculous that their intel varies from each CS rep - the last time I inquired about the rest of the Minnie Mouse collab I was told that it'd be released at the end of the month. My only hope is that it comes later this season as one CS rep told me; I know other brands collaborating with Minnie Mouse are releasing their ranges in the coming weeks.


  I know that Lesportsac has some new Minnie items on their site.  I can't believe that the coin purse was scrapped from the production list...are they insane?!



harley.quinn said:


> That's unfortunate. Those were the two things I have been looking forward to and saving up for! They would have done so well too!


 I agree!  I've been looking at the site daily (several times a day) just hoping that it would appear!


----------



## reginaPhalange

The Minnie Mouse x Sephora Collection is showing up on the Sephora website for anyone whose interested. I created a thread in the beauty forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/sephora-collection-x-minnie-mouse-938759.html


----------



## paula3boys

reginaPhalange said:


> The Minnie Mouse x Sephora Collection is showing up on the Sephora website for anyone whose interested. I created a thread in the beauty forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/sephora-collection-x-minnie-mouse-938759.html




Unavailable to order so far though


----------



## reginaPhalange

paula3boys said:


> Unavailable to order so far though




Most of their new items are posted first like this with pictures and descriptions before being offered for purchase. Based on my local Sephora, the manager said they should be arriving in-store mid-week. I'd assume they're going to be available for sale online at the same time - that being said I also heard elsewhere that the official release date is April 12. Either way, I'll probably wait for the upcoming semi-annual sale.


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> Most of their new items are posted first like this with pictures and descriptions before being offered for purchase. Based on my local Sephora, the manager said they should be arriving in-store mid-week. I'd assume they're going to be available for sale online at the same time - that being said I also heard elsewhere that the official release date is April 12. Either way, I'll probably wait for the upcoming semi-annual sale.


 
when does the semi-annual sale start?  thanks


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> when does the semi-annual sale start?  thanks




It depends on your status (BI, VIB, or VIB Rouge). For VIBR it starts this Thursday, not sure about the others.


----------



## mb24

reginaPhalange said:


> It depends on your status (BI, VIB, or VIB Rouge). For VIBR it starts this Thursday, not sure about the others.



Thanks for the info.  I notice that the handheld mirror is only available to VIB rouge members.


----------



## reginaPhalange

mb24 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I notice that the handheld mirror is only available to VIB rouge members.




Yes, there are often products available only to VIB/VIBR, offered as "perks" but sometimes they open and become available to all members of the BI program. You could ask a VIBR friend to make the purchase or wait it out and see if it becomes available?


----------



## jujuly

j4joanne said:


> The limited edition collection will be released March 2016!



Omg its so cute!! I want it


----------



## harley.quinn

reginaPhalange said:


> It depends on your status (BI, VIB, or VIB Rouge). For VIBR it starts this Thursday, not sure about the others.



Are we talking about KS? If so, what do all those mean? Sorry, I'm confused!


----------



## paula3boys

harley.quinn said:


> Are we talking about KS? If so, what do all those mean? Sorry, I'm confused!




No they're talking about Sephora


----------



## harley.quinn

paula3boys said:


> No they're talking about Sephora


Oh, I don't shop there obviously! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## reginaPhalange

harley.quinn said:


> Oh, I don't shop there obviously! [emoji5]&#65039;




It's an addiction, once you start there's really no turning back!


----------



## mb24

The collection is on Sephora.com now!  Use your insider points to get a Minnie tote!


----------



## anthrosphere

mb24 said:


> The collection is on Sephora.com now!  Use your insider points to get a Minnie tote!



Link: http://www.sephora.com/disney-minnie-beauty-by-sephora-collection-P406039?keyword=SEPHORA%20COLLECTION%20Disney%20Minnie%20Beauty%20By%20SEPHORA%20COLLECTION%20P406039&skuId=1767219&_requestid=1690042

Everything is super cute! I love that handheld mirror but I'm not a VIB member. I don't usually buy makeup since my skin is sensitive to it, but gosh this collection is adorable. I love everything!


----------



## reginaPhalange

anthrosphere said:


> Link: http://www.sephora.com/disney-minni...TION P406039&skuId=1767219&_requestid=1690042
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is super cute! I love that handheld mirror but I'm not a VIB member. I don't usually buy makeup since my skin is sensitive to it, but gosh this collection is adorable. I love everything!




The handheld mirror looked really cute, tried ordering one for a friend but they sold out (they were only available online). I posted pictures of my Minnie x Sephora items on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/sephora-collection-x-minnie-mouse-938759.html


----------



## ccbfan

.


----------



## ccbfan

There is a seller who has 6 minnie coin purses for a LOT of $$$ on eBay.  I wonder where she found them.


----------



## Fig91

ccbfan said:


> There is a seller who has 6 minnie coin purses for a LOT of $$$ on eBay.  I wonder where she found them.




Are they still there? I tried searching for them and didn't see any


----------



## mb24

Yes, the link leads to nowhere???


----------



## ccbfan

I can't link from my phone, but the listing was ended.  You can still see it if you search completed listings.

ETA:  I see other colored one also when searching completed listings.


----------



## mb24

I was able to find them....wow, the prices are ridiculous!!!


----------



## Fig91

ccbfan said:


> I can't link from my phone, but the listing was ended.  You can still see it if you search completed listings.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I see other colored one also when searching completed listings.




I found them. What insane prices! Really curious where they came from...


----------



## mb24

I was thinking the same thing!  Where did they come from???


----------



## ccbfan

I have no idea where they are coming from.  I messaged the seller but I haven't gotten a response.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Fig91 said:


> I found them. What insane prices! Really curious where they came from...





mb24 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  Where did they come from???




They may have produced a few pieces and decided against having them as part of the collection OR they could be fake.


----------



## mb24

the listing says the coin purse/pouch is 10 inches????  That seems a bit large to me.


----------



## ede17

The coin purse, card case, and mini maise were all released exclusively at the Disney Springs Kate Spade store yesterday.... apparently the coin purse already sold out from phone orders. More info and pictures here: ******/MinnieMouse31


----------



## reginaPhalange

ede17 said:


> The coin purse, card case, and mini maise were all released exclusively at the Disney Springs Kate Spade store yesterday.... apparently the coin purse already sold out from phone orders. More info and pictures here: ******/MinnieMouse31


I really wish they'd released it everywhere, I'd have loved the coin purse and would've liked to see the card case. The link says that as of right now as in these pieces may show up at a later date in other locations or at outlets. Guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## lilac28

+1. Fingers crossed the Minnie stuff will make it to Canada!


----------



## reginaPhalange

lilac28 said:


> +1. Fingers crossed the Minnie stuff will make it to Canada!


Yes, we always get left out! I know they're restocking and were the first location to release each of the Minnie Mouse pieces. Hopefully they become available at the rest of the boutiques in Canada and the US.


----------



## mb24

ede17 said:


> The coin purse, card case, and mini maise were all released exclusively at the Disney Springs Kate Spade store yesterday.... apparently the coin purse already sold out from phone orders. More info and pictures here: ******/MinnieMouse31


Hi, any news on whether they plan to re-stock?


----------



## ede17

From what I've heard they'll be exclusive to that store... they told people they may get more shipments, but don't know for sure.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

lilac28 said:


> +1. Fingers crossed the Minnie stuff will make it to Canada!


+1!!!!

I'm interested in the coin purse and key fob (ok, the card holder too.. haha) but I would love to see this in person before I commit...


----------



## miss_t4k3n

For those with the minnie card holder, can u pls lemme know how  many cards in can hold?  Are there additional slots in the front (where the bow is) or is it only the opening in the middle that they showed in the website pics that you can put cards in.. it kinda looks like the front has slots from the pics online. TIA!


----------



## lila12

There are 4 total "slots" - two in the front where the bow is, one in the middle, and one in the back. I am attaching pix


----------



## miss_t4k3n

lila12 said:


> There are 4 total "slots" - two in the front where the bow is, one in the middle, and one in the back. I am attaching pix


Thanks for the info!! I just ordered it along with the coin purse and keychain.  Luckily I still have the 15% off subscriber promo code and managed to get a bit of a discount on them... will post pics when they arrive. [emoji4]

1st it's coach with the snoopy and mickey items, now KSNY with minnie ( I actually didn't like any of their previously released minnie items)... if someone releases something with hello kitty, I'll be in trouble (well, my credit card anyway)...


----------



## vtfroggie

lila12 said:


> There are 4 total "slots" - two in the front where the bow is, one in the middle, and one in the back. I am attaching pix



Thanks for the photos.  I've got one arriving tomorrow and am super excited!


----------



## harley.quinn

lila12 said:


> There are 4 total "slots" - two in the front where the bow is, one in the middle, and one in the back. I am attaching pix



Just picked this up yesterday. I originally bought a coin purse and the bag, but I didn't like how chunky the coin purse was, and realized I have too many bags. I don't carry much, so replacing my card holder is the best buy!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

My items arrived last week and I finally had the time to unwrap them.  Love them!!! Though I have to say, I'm disappointed with the packaging.  Only bubble wrap, foamy plastic, and plastic bag... When I got my cousin to purchase a wallet from KSNY UK online store, they put it in a nice box (2ndpic) with no additional fee!  Anyway... here it is...


----------



## reginaPhalange

miss_t4k3n said:


> My items arrived last week and I finally had the time to unwrap them.  Love them!!! Though I have to say, I'm disappointed with the packaging.  Only bubble wrap, foamy plastic, and plastic bag... When I got my cousin to purchase a wallet from KSNY UK online store, they put it in a nice box (2ndpic) with no additional fee!  Anyway... here it is...
> 
> View attachment 3466789
> View attachment 3466791


Love these[emoji7]


----------



## harley.quinn

harley.quinn said:


> Just picked this up yesterday. I originally bought a coin purse and the bag, but I didn't like how chunky the coin purse was, and realized I have too many bags. I don't carry much, so replacing my card holder is the best buy!



I opened up my card holder the other day. I guess they replaced it with a wrapped one while I was checking out and I didn't know. I was sad to find that the bow was a little dirty. I tried cleaning it with the leather cleaner and I ended up making it worse. The red kind of came off. I hope I can return it and try to get a new one.


----------



## reginaPhalange

harley.quinn said:


> I opened up my card holder the other day. I guess they replaced it with a wrapped one while I was checking out and I didn't know. I was sad to find that the bow was a little dirty. I tried cleaning it with the leather cleaner and I ended up making it worse. The red kind of came off. I hope I can return it and try to get a new one.


They're usually really good about those things, I'm sure they'll exchange it for you! How do you feel about the details on the card holder and the overall design?


----------



## staceface01

*miss_t4k3n:* absolutely love the keychain and the coin purse!



miss_t4k3n said:


> My items arrived last week and I finally had the time to unwrap them.  Love them!!! Though I have to say, I'm disappointed with the packaging.  Only bubble wrap, foamy plastic, and plastic bag... When I got my cousin to purchase a wallet from KSNY UK online store, they put it in a nice box (2ndpic) with no additional fee!  Anyway... here it is...
> 
> View attachment 3466789
> View attachment 3466791


----------



## pbnjam

I am so behind. Just ordered my Minnie items!


----------



## Crunchy2

Are these still available on the UK website? My cousin would love this!


----------



## reginaPhalange

pbnjam said:


> I am so behind. Just ordered my Minnie items!


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## mrskolar09

Question for anyone with the Minnie fob...
Do you feel like it's worth the $$?
I'm thinking of getting one for my bag, but don't want it falling apart on me after a bit.  My daughter is a Minnie fanatic, so it's guaranteed she's going to be playing with it at some point too.  
Thanks!


----------



## reginaPhalange

mrskolar09 said:


> Question for anyone with the Minnie fob...
> Do you feel like it's worth the $$?
> I'm thinking of getting one for my bag, but don't want it falling apart on me after a bit.  My daughter is a Minnie fanatic, so it's guaranteed she's going to be playing with it at some point too.
> Thanks!


I had my SA order the coin purse and card case but was so unimpressed with the quality (look and feel) that I didn't bring them home


----------



## pbnjam

reginaPhalange said:


> I had my SA order the coin purse and card case but was so unimpressed with the quality (look and feel) that I didn't bring them home



I agree with you. I end up keeping only the card case and bag charm because I love Disney.


----------



## reginaPhalange

pbnjam said:


> I agree with you. I end up keeping only the card case and bag charm because I love Disney.


Yeah, my only reason for ordering was that I love Disney as well as the KS novelty collections (I always buy the coin purses if I like the collection). I also didn't like the placement of the KS logo/plate, it reminded me of their outlet pieces and was the focal point when I looked at both pieces instead of seeing Minnie[emoji20] Hopefully we see another Disney collab, she recently did one with Miss Piggy but that didn't really appeal to me.


----------



## SMR15

OMG my dream bags[emoji24] LOL


----------



## anthrosphere

New Minnie (Mickey?) collection, from Disney Springs’ Instagram. Releasing on 4/26.


----------



## gimger82

Does anyone know if this bag was transferred to the outlets? My local outlet had it yesterday and I was told it was a transfer from the full price stores, but it had an outlet price tag and no dust bag. I appreciate any help!


----------



## arnott

gimger82 said:


> Does anyone know if this bag was transferred to the outlets? My local outlet had it yesterday and I was told it was a transfer from the full price stores, but it had an outlet price tag and no dust bag. I appreciate any help!



I just saw this bag at the outlet today!


----------



## anthrosphere

here is my outlet stock. They had the entire collection in my store. All of the keychains sold out last I checked.


----------

